# Warbirds in Action, Minter Field, Shafter CA



## evangilder (Apr 22, 2008)

Well, by now you all know that I went to the big show at Minter Field in Shafter. I am still in edit mode from the show (about 2,500 pictures over 2 days), but thought I would give you all some sneak previews. For a quick overview of the warbirds there:

6 Mustangs, about that many T-6/SNJs, 2 B-25s, SeaFury, 4 delfins, Jet Provost, BT-13s (at least 4), PT-26s, 5 T-28s, 2 t-34s and more!

Here are some of the quick edits done so far, just a sample/teaser.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 22, 2008)

Nice shots Eric!!!


----------



## pbfoot (Apr 22, 2008)

I'm getting antsy looking at your pics can't wait for the airshows to get going up here


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 22, 2008)

Great shots Eric! looks like it was a great airshow.


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 23, 2008)

Awesome shots Eric, top notch... Cant wait to see the rest of em....


----------



## wilbur1 (Apr 23, 2008)

Great shots eric! quit teasin man give us some more please


----------



## evangilder (Apr 23, 2008)

Thanks guys. More to come. I am still editing and should be done in a couple of days for the website update.


----------



## rochie (Apr 23, 2008)

amazing erich love the sea fury especialy


----------



## ToughOmbre (Apr 23, 2008)

As always Eric, beautiful shots!

Keep 'em coming!

TO


----------



## evangilder (Apr 26, 2008)

You asked fro it, you got it. I just finished all the webpages and have them all posted from the show. Here is the banner and the link for it. Enjoy!






Van Gilder Aviation Photography, April 19, 2008, Warbirds in Action Airshow-


----------



## pbfoot (Apr 26, 2008)

Liked the performers/pilots section


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 26, 2008)

Nice shots of the Provost Eric!!!


----------



## evangilder (Apr 26, 2008)

Thanks guys. I will be shooting a golf tournament on monday. It's a fundraiser for the CAF and I have been asked to be one of the photographers for the event.


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 26, 2008)

Nice shots of everything... Great stuff Eric, and Im glad to see ur gonna shoot some golfers...

Thank u God...

Oh, wait a minute, u meant with ur camera....


----------



## evangilder (Apr 26, 2008)

Glad you guys are enjoying the shots.

Well, I _was_, but it turns out the tournament was postponed. Nice to find out through someone else 2 days prior to the event. I had another photographer lined up to assist and took the day off of work. It would have been nice to know a wee bit sooner about the postponement... sheesh

So the next thing I shoot I KNOW you guys will enjoy. But I won't be saying much until afterwards. I somehow seem to jinx things I talk about too early.


----------



## comiso90 (Apr 26, 2008)

NICE!

thanks!


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 27, 2008)

> So the next thing I shoot I KNOW you guys will enjoy.


The Ms. Reef Brasil Bikini Contest???


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 27, 2008)

Great shots there Eric, cant wait to see whats next!!!!


----------

